# 2 of my cats



## Analog (Jul 12, 2008)

First one is a stray that we took in (Tigger)
Second my 4 y/o (Pinky)


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 12, 2008)

I like those photos! Good Job!


----------



## Analog (Jul 13, 2008)

C677T said:


> I like those photos! Good Job!


 

Thank You.


----------



## nab_55 (Jul 14, 2008)

He is a beautiful cat. The photos are great to.


----------



## Analog (Jul 14, 2008)

nab_55 said:


> He is a beautiful cat. The photos are great to.


 

nab55, Thank you.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Jul 14, 2008)

ah your cats look awesome 

number two is my favorite- great capture!


----------



## Analog (Jul 14, 2008)

underOATH2220 said:


> ah your cats look awesome
> 
> number two is my favorite- great capture!


 


Thanks!


----------

